# Starter on eaves



## cabbie8675 (May 9, 2011)

When installing a new roof do i need starter course rakes(sides) along with eaves(bottom)


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

yes you do and make sure your joins on the eave starters dont come within 6 inches of your firts row of shingles


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have always run starters on the rakes with asphalt shingles.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Always use them on the eaves, I have never used them on the rakes, standard procedure here is put down a bead of mastic on the top of the flashing & lay the shingles on the mastic. Never had or seen a problem with this method.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

MGP Roofing said:


> Always use them on the eaves, I have never used them on the rakes, standard procedure here is put down a bead of mastic on the top of the flashing & lay the shingles on the mastic. Never had or seen a problem with this method.


 we use them on the edge so when you look up you dont see all your rows it gives you a nice clean look also starters we use have a gum line on them to help seal edges lose the bucket of tar on new roofs


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Cabbie, remember to add a daub of asphalt adhesive on any "shorty" shingles on the rake. Only takes a few minutes but can really help in a storm.


JW Roofing
_______________________
Doral Roofing - Miami Beach Roofing


----------



## ExpertStormRepair (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitly run them up the rakes.... If you are using GAF.... its a must for the golden pledge and weatherstopper warranty.... besides that, it is 100% the right way... cleaner and secure....


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Starters are extremely important,you should go with them.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

For us all exposed edges of the roof get starter. Certainteed will up their wind resistance warranty if you use their starter on the rakes in addition to the eaves.


----------

